# anyone here use Laube clippers?



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I use Laube clippers. Most are sold as corded, but you can purchase the battery pack as an accessory, separately. 

I have the Mini Micro (two speed) and the Litening (variable speed) (both corded) and the Speed Feed trimmer (cordless).

I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE them. They are so smooth and have enough power to cut even the heaviest of coats (which is usually not a problem with poodles), yet with the variable speed, I can trim feet, faces, etc on a lower speed and not have to worry about the blade heating up as quickly. Of course, when you have a clipper that has a lot of power, they will heat up a blade, so you'll have to be careful with that. These clippers go upwards of 10,000 strokes per minute (compared to Andis at around 4000), yet can be turned down to do delicate areas. 

My next laube purchase will be the IVAC which can be hooked up to a regular shop vac.

Just a little advice about ordering:

I ALWAYS order my laube stuff from Pet agree dot net. They are so quick and helpful, as well as, a bit cheaper in price than direct from Laube. Better customer service as well


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Cameo,thank you so much for all the info.
I also was wondering if I should go ahead and get the ones that hook up to a vac,since I will be grooming in my house.


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a cordless speed feed and I love it


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Yep same as Cameo here, Laube girl all the way, I have owned them all and they are by far the superior clipper. If you are just grooming your own poos at home try out the Speedfeed first, you can do the fine detail work, face, feet but, belly and then they come with comb attachments that you can take body down with. I use the Speedfeeds for detail work in my shop and the Laube Lightnings for body work. The Lightnings do run hot after awhile so I put on back of hand or face to check heat factor... But if you by the Lightnings (traditional clipper) then you have to buy blades.
The beauti of Speedfeeds is it comes with a blade that can go from #9, #10,#15, #30 and #40 length. Also they are quite and don't get as hot especially if your just starting out. JMO


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am not a groomer but I do groom my spoos often and hands down I have determined the Laube Speed feed is my FAVORITE. (I have and Andis and cheap Whal also) The cordless option on the SF is nice. One thing I recommend is buying an extra blade to have on hand. I dropped one a few month ago and it sounds funny now so I am afraid to put it on the dogs - luckily I had a back up. $20 bucks gets you a new one though


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Pros and Cons

I do like the Laube Speed Feed. but they wear out fast in a grooming shop. 

Have bought corded Laubes and had nothing but trouble. their customer service is bad. 
I personally found the clippers ran nice for a month or so, then started to rattle, vibrate, etc. Had to replace the lever a lot!!! The do come up with lots of new ideas

Bought a used Ivac, but still go back to my Andis and clipper vac


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jan 12, 2011)

I've had 2 Speed Feeds and both wore out within a year of purchase. I was looking at the new Prrrl, but I have a Bravura now and I love it. I've done full lion cuts on cats with my Bravura 

I have the Cordless Laube Cowgirl clipper and I looooooove it. A full power clipper that's cordless! I also have the cordpack in case I need to plug the battery in for a bit. It was a pretty penny, but totally worth it especially if I'm wetshaving matted dogs or even grooming any dog because I can walk around the table and not get tripped up on cords. I will say they are pretty loud & heavy, and the vibrating in my hand bothered me for a while when I first got them. I bought 2 of the Laube clipper blades and they were more expensive, but they are soooooo great! I definitely want to pick up some more (usually I use Geib Buttercut or Andis Ultraedge).


----------



## A'n'A Mom (Dec 4, 2010)

IMO, the iVac is the best invention since the Standard Poodle!! No hot blades, no hair everywhere. I hooked mine up to a small, cheap shopvac and it works great. I've worn out my SpeedFeed handset and need to buy another, but that's my FFT implement of choice for touchups.
Nancy


----------

